# My Guardian Angel



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Mom and Dad are now reunited as Mom made her journey homeward early this morning. She is at peace now and happy, no longer struggling. Godspeed, Dear Mom. Give Dad a hug from all of us.

Mary


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Mary....I'm so sorry for the loss of your Mother. You now have 2 Guardian Angels to watch over you. Wishing you tremendous stength during this very difficult time. Deepest condolences. xoxo


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.

I love your perspective. When life becomes too much a struggle, it is a blessing to move on.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your mom,but she's no longer suffering,but at peace and like you said...reunited w/ your dad.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Mary, I'm so sorry for the loss of your mother. May she rest in peace.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss, Mary....and on the other hand...I feel a bit of relief for your mom...it's been hard on all of you. I only feel like I can say this having gone through it recently myself.

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your Mama, Mary. My prayers are with you and your family. ((HUGS))


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

God bless you Mary at this time and always.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Hugs, hugs, hugs to you Miss Mary. Be comforted and encouraged. :grouphug:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family Mary. May she rest in peace, and may you continue to take comfort knowing that she and your father are reunited.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Mom and Dad are now reunited as Mom made her journey homeward early this morning. She is at peace now and happy, no longer struggling. Godspeed, Dear Mom. Give Dad a hug from all of us.
> 
> Mary


Mary, Mike and I are so sorry about the lost of your mom.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry for the loss your mother.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Mary, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your mother.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Mary i'm so sorry ..may your mum rest in peace .((hugs))


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mary:

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know exactly what you are going through as we felt the same way when mom passed away in April.

May you find comfort in knowing that she is now at peace. Enjoy the memories she left behind and know that she is indeed your guardian angel.

Hugs to you!

Maggie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Mary.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - please accept my sympathies. Your mom isn't suffering anymore and is in a better place than she was, along with your dad. Cherish the memories and the rest of your family as you come together at this time of loss. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mary, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I like to believe that when someone we love passes this part of life, they take a piece of our heart with them, leaving ours a little bit broken. We come a little nearer to heaven that way because someone we love is there. Part of the grief that we feel is this "living between two worlds" and belonging to both & neither at the same time. 
I am sending you a big, long hug, Mary---and I believe my mom is having tea today w/yours and it is probably "constant comment."


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Mary i am so sorry for your loss you and your family are in my prayers Hugs .......


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So very for your loss. Praying that you will find strength in loving family and friends.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Dear Mary, I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet mother. May she rest in peace and guide you through this difficult time. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Mary, I am so sorry for your loss. Will keep your family in my thoughts.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Mary))) I am sorry for your loss. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for the loss of your mother. God bless you and give you comfort.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Mary.....I am sorry to hear about your Mom. I remember when my Mother died, there would be something happening in the world or on the news and I would go to the phone to call her and then realizing I couldn't. I wish you comfort in the days ahead because no matter if it is sudden or we know that it is coming, it is never prepared for. The love that connects us is eternal........take care of yourself and know there are people out there that care.:heart:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

May your mother rest in peace, and may you have peace on earth.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

My condolences,Mary to you and your family.:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Mary. I'm so sorry. My heart and prayers are with you, I know how you feel. I'm happy that your Parents are together again, though. I dedicate this song to them:
xoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Mary... I know you have peace in knowing your Mom is now at peace and re-united with your Dad. I also know the pain of loss is still there for you. 
Prayers for your strength and comfort as you endure this very difficult time.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 97998


Hugs Mary


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a wonderful way of putting it Mary. :grouphug: I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your mother. My heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mary,
I am so sorry for the loss of your mother. My heart and thoughts are with you during this time. 
Hugs xoxo
Brit


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mary -- I'm so sorry for your lost. When my Mother passed, I felt the same as you -- I was happy that she was free from pain and again with my Father, no matter how deeply I personally miss her.

And I know that your Mother will be watching over you and is truly your Guardian Angel.

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'll be praying for you and your family


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Mary, I'm sorry for your loss but happy to hear your attitude. I felt the same when my mother passed away. May you have happy days to come in your future. Many heartfelt hugs. Dee


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Mary.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My deepest sympathies, Mary. Regardless of how much their leaving was best for them, it is so difficult for those of us left behind. I am sure, however, that it is comforting to know your dad and mom are together again. I pray that you find peace in the midst of your grief.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss!:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Mary very sorry to read about the loss of your mother. I lost both my parents in the same year, they all are our very special angels & spirits. Sending you strength during this difficult time.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

My sympathies to you and your family Mary. May the happy memories of both your Mom and Dad bring you smiles with the tears . Hugs,Edie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry, Mary. May God wrap his arms around you and may you enjoy his peace and comfort.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Mary, you know we are thinking of you today and hoping that you can feel all the prayers and hugs sent your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

(((hugs)))


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. xoxoxo


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Mary, I am truly sorry to hear about your loss. Hopefully your fluffs can give you some comfort during this tough time. :heart:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Mary I'm just now seeing this. I'm so very sorry. I can't imagine what it will be like to walk through the loss of a parent. You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

So sorry to hear Mary.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Mary, I'm so sorry for your loss. You have such a beautiful perspective of your mom and dad reuniting and being your guardian angels <3


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Mary...I don't know how I missed this...so terribly sorry....I know the heartache you are dealing with...hugs...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your mother. :grouphug:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you all for your prayers, thoughts and kindness. And the emails, phone calls, cards, and flowers. Lynda and John, thank you so much for coming yesterday. My entire family adored the cookies (and I still have some left that I plan on snacking on over the weekend with a cup of tea!)

Amidst the grief there were some moments to smile ... My mother served in the Naval Reserves during the Korean War. One would think "how patriotic" (which she was); however, my aunt (Mom's next older sister) talked Mom into joining with my aunt because "it would be a great way to meet guys!" My mother was buried with my father at the National Cemetery on Cape Cod. Kerry, I thought of you when the funeral director told us that Fr. McCarthy, who serves in a parish near the cemetery, would be meeting us at the cemetery for the burial service and that we'd know him right away "because he looks like Bono" in priestly garb ... and he did! My cousins have their hands full with their 85 year old father, my mother's brother. I spoke with him Monday afternoon. He was at his home in Florida and wanted to know when the wake and funeral were going to be so that he could pack up, get in his car and drive to Massachusetts. I, of course, said "You can't drive! We'll buy you a plane ticket." His response "I'm not flying ... I will not put Pappi (his Shih Tzu) in a bag stuffed under a seat on a plane. And the airlines won't let my buy him a seat!" Thankfully, his son-in-law flew down to Florida and drove my uncle and Pappi up here and will drive them back down to Florida late next week. We ended the day with a luncheon. Pat, I had a glass of wine for you and me.

Mary


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Thank you all for your prayers, thoughts and kindness. And the emails, phone calls, cards, and flowers. Lynda and John, thank you so much for coming yesterday. My entire family adored the cookies (and I still have some left that I plan on snacking on over the weekend with a cup of tea!)
> 
> Amidst the grief there were some moments to smile ... My mother served in the Naval Reserves during the Korean War. One would think "how patriotic" (which she was); however, my aunt (Mom's next older sister) talked Mom into joining with my aunt because "it would be a great way to meet guys!" My mother was buried with my father at the National Cemetery on Cape Cod. Kerry, I thought of you when the funeral director told us that Fr. McCarthy, who serves in a parish near the cemetery, would be meeting us at the cemetery for the burial service and that we'd know him right away "because he looks like Bono" in priestly garb ... and he did! My cousins have their hands full with their 85 year old father, my mother's brother. I spoke with him Monday afternoon. He was at his home in Florida and wanted to know when the wake and funeral were going to be so that he could pack up, get in his car and drive to Massachusetts. I, of course, said "You can't drive! We'll buy you a plane ticket." His response "I'm not flying ... I will not put Pappi (his Shih Tzu) in a bag stuffed under a seat on a plane. And the airlines won't let my buy him a seat!" Thankfully, his son-in-law flew down to Florida and drove my uncle and Pappi up here and will drive them back down to Florida late next week. We ended the day with a luncheon. Pat, I had a glass of wine for you and me.
> 
> Mary


So many hugs Mary sent your way. From the heart.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Thank you all for your prayers, thoughts and kindness. And the emails, phone calls, cards, and flowers. Lynda and John, thank you so much for coming yesterday. My entire family adored the cookies (and I still have some left that I plan on snacking on over the weekend with a cup of tea!)
> 
> Amidst the grief there were some moments to smile ... My mother served in the Naval Reserves during the Korean War. One would think "how patriotic" (which she was); however, my aunt (Mom's next older sister) talked Mom into joining with my aunt because "it would be a great way to meet guys!" My mother was buried with my father at the National Cemetery on Cape Cod. Kerry, I thought of you when the funeral director told us that Fr. McCarthy, who serves in a parish near the cemetery, would be meeting us at the cemetery for the burial service and that we'd know him right away "because he looks like Bono" in priestly garb ... and he did! My cousins have their hands full with their 85 year old father, my mother's brother. I spoke with him Monday afternoon. He was at his home in Florida and wanted to know when the wake and funeral were going to be so that he could pack up, get in his car and drive to Massachusetts. I, of course, said "You can't drive! We'll buy you a plane ticket." His response "I'm not flying ... I will not put Pappi (his Shih Tzu) in a bag stuffed under a seat on a plane. And the airlines won't let my buy him a seat!" Thankfully, his son-in-law flew down to Florida and drove my uncle and Pappi up here and will drive them back down to Florida late next week. We ended the day with a luncheon. Pat, I had a glass of wine for you and me.
> 
> Mary


 
Oh your poor uncle :wub:......so many of my friends are going through this or have been recently...such a stressful time. Not meaning to sound strange, but I was my mother's executrix.....it's been almost a year and it's still not over yet......I was also executrix for my Stepfather....oh and my dad told me I'm in charge for him too!!! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Oh your poor uncle :wub:......so many of my friends are going through this or have been recently...such a stressful time. Not meaning to sound strange, but I was my mother's executrix.....it's been almost a year and it's still not over yet......I was also executrix for my Stepfather....oh and my dad told me I'm in charge for him too!!! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


Pat, I'm my Mom's executrix, too. Luckily I worked for many years with trust and estate planning attorneys, many of whom I'm still good friends with. And we've already been advised to wait until after January 1 to do anything because the probate laws are changing, making the process (especially the accounting end of it) much less cumbersome. I don't know if that means changes in Federal law or Massachusetts law but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Pat, I'm my Mom's executrix, too. Luckily I worked for many years with trust and estate planning attorneys, many of whom I'm still good friends with. And we've already been advised to wait until after January 1 to do anything because the probate laws are changing, making the process (especially the accounting end of it) much less cumbersome. I don't know if that means changes in Federal law or Massachusetts law but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


 
Oh Mary, huge hugs. Bless you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmm, Bono in priestly garb. 

I've missed you Mary. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Thank you all for your prayers, thoughts and kindness. And the emails, phone calls, cards, and flowers. Lynda and John, thank you so much for coming yesterday. My entire family adored the cookies (and I still have some left that I plan on snacking on over the weekend with a cup of tea!)
> 
> Amidst the grief there were some moments to smile ... My mother served in the Naval Reserves during the Korean War. One would think "how patriotic" (which she was); however, my aunt (Mom's next older sister) talked Mom into joining with my aunt because "it would be a great way to meet guys!" My mother was buried with my father at the National Cemetery on Cape Cod. Kerry, I thought of you when the funeral director told us that Fr. McCarthy, who serves in a parish near the cemetery, would be meeting us at the cemetery for the burial service and that we'd know him right away "because he looks like Bono" in priestly garb ... and he did! My cousins have their hands full with their 85 year old father, my mother's brother. I spoke with him Monday afternoon. He was at his home in Florida and wanted to know when the wake and funeral were going to be so that he could pack up, get in his car and drive to Massachusetts. I, of course, said "You can't drive! We'll buy you a plane ticket." His response "I'm not flying ... I will not put Pappi (his Shih Tzu) in a bag stuffed under a seat on a plane. And the airlines won't let my buy him a seat!" Thankfully, his son-in-law flew down to Florida and drove my uncle and Pappi up here and will drive them back down to Florida late next week. We ended the day with a luncheon. Pat, I had a glass of wine for you and me.
> 
> Mary


Mary, you've been in my thoughts and prayers every day since your mother's death. Your story about your uncle made me laugh. So happy to hear that through your grief you are finding some humor.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Mary. I guess I have been a little off my mark, because I missed this when it happened. Hugs Mary.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

im so very sorry about your Mom, sending hugs. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Bless you and sending you prayers of peace and strength. 

Rest in Love and Peace dear Mom of Mary


----------

